#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Chamsys Irritatie

## Wouter Verlinden

Ben ik de enige die zich steeds vaker irriteert aan het feit dat in elk onderwerp tegenwoordig Chamsys als "standaardantwoord" gegeven wordt??

Zonet nog... iemand vraagt naar PC-sturing of tafel voor zijn set... en ja hoor... heb je gelijk weer een aantal kerels die Chamsys Chamsys Chamsys beginnen te schreeuwen...

Zijn hier zoveel mensen die aandelen hebben bij Chamsys?


Greetz,

W

----------


## moderator

Wat aan dat advies bevalt je niet?

Voorop gesteld dat ik geen enkel commercieel en/of vriendschappelijk belang heb in de promotie en sales van Chamsys.

Voordat de open source dongles op de markt kwamen heb ik een sunlite dongle gekocht. Werkt allemaal fijn en handig, hoor je mij niet over.

Paar jaar later koop ik een enttec dongle, omdat een collega lichtknipperaar met het verhaal komt dat freestyler op de markt is gekomen en dat is gratis en werkt intuïtiever dan sunlite, kost bovenal geen drol!
Goed, de rugzak uitgebreid met zo'n dongle...

Vervolgens download ik magicpc van chamsys en kom ik er achter dat dit dezelfde mogelijkheden biedt de pearl waarmee ik vaak werk en meer.....

Dus ik heb voor beneden de 100 euro de mogelijkheid om op een pc sturing alle vrijheden en mogelijkheden van een avo sturing uit te voeren, welliswaar met een stuk minder hands on gevoel, maar voor dat prijsverschil neem ik dat voor lief!

Op klus spreek ik met regelmaat andere lichttechnici en steeds vaker blijken die ook een dongle te hebben en die chamsys software best geinig te vinden.
We gebruiken dit voor de projecten waarop een lichtcomputer niet in de begroting past maar waarin de matrix sturing en shape generator wel van belang zijn voor het beoogde resultaat.

Mijn advies komt louter en alleen voort uit de bijzonder positieve ervaringen die ik met deze software heb, een Chamsys console heb ik ondanks diverse aanbiedingen nog nooit onder handen gehad. Simpelweg te druk voor.

Owja, als ik voor een tafel kies op klus dan blijft het tot op heden standaard mn tigertje, als de klus groter wordt dan een grotere broer....Heel on-Nederlands heb ik inmiddels ervaren, ik ben geen Hog fan.
Het platform heb ik me nooit goed eigen gemaakt.
Aan MA ben ik gewend geraakt, komt een show uit, maar niet zoveel uren op getikt dat ik alle hoeken en gaten kan dromen.

Wat irriteert jou, daar ben ik wel benieuwd naar!?!

----------


## chippie

Als we nog geen hint mogen geven over gratis software en bvb een Enttec dongle tja wa doen we nog op een forum. Heb de software van AVO nog niet met een dongle zien werken. Maar misschien heb jij wel aandelen bij dat merk en gaat de verkoop slecht? Ik zou niet weten wat we verkeerd doen en heb geen aandelen maar er zijn mensen met een kort lontje. Vanaf heden zullen we nog enkel de merken met X vernoemen?
Met x-dongle en de x-software kom ik zonder PC op 125euro en bekom ik resultaten die soms verder gaan dan de x-lichttafels. Duidelijk. 
En mocht je het willen weten, de programmeur van freestyler ken ik.

----------


## moderator

Chippie,

Is het de bedoeling dat je gepikeerd ovekomt? dat is namelijk wel hoe jouw berichtje op mij overkomt...
Beetje jammer, je voelt je aangevallen, daar waar dat niet nodig is!
Wouter geeft aan zich te irriteren aan de vele positieve berichten, dat mag.
Lijkt me niet dat jij of iemand anders zich daar boos over moet willen maken.

Waar ik me over zou irriteren is het geven van adviezen louter en alleen omdat er een commercieel belang is, of merkengeilheid.
Lijkt me bijzonder op z'n plaats wanneer daar iets over gezegd wordt wanneer dat het geval is, een opkomend merk met een aantal bijzondere USP's dan lijkt me dat van een heel andere orde...

----------


## Svartrose

Ik verwacht dat de topic-starter bedoeld dat er gehyped wordt/zou worden. Dat er door mensen, zonder erbij na te denken, al Chamsys geroepen wordt. Dat zegt niks over de kwaliteit van het product van Chamsys, maar meer over de manier van doen van bepaalde mensen. (ik weet trouwens helemaal niet hoeveel en welke mensen er echt iets zinnigs over zeggen, maar als iets gehyped wordt kun je er vanuit gaan dat er veel mensen zijn die niet weten waar de klepel hangt)

Een hype sucks, maar de vraag is, is het een hype? Is het iets wat vooral op dit forum gebeurd of ook op andere fora?

----------


## chippie

Oh neen ben helemaal niet gepikkeerd.....zou niet weten waarom. Maar het is precies dat we geen merken meer mogen vernoemen. 
Wat ik irritant zou kunnen vinden is dat er altijd wel mensen zijn die iets hebben af te breken aan mensen die willen helpen.

Heb een hele zaak opgezet over "de triacs van de T-bar te vervangen". Showtec...dus ben ik sponsor , eigenaar, van showtec. Mooi niet.
Bedoeling is omdat irritante probleem op te lossen. Omdat ze bij Highlite geen oplossing kunnen bieden. Of de mensen nu de T-bar links laten liggen is zal mij worst weze.

Het is zoals je bij de meeste mensen kunt ontdekken, zet bvb JBL op je luidspeakers en het is goed, of pak een Bossendorf t.o.v. een Roland piano, het geluid van de Roland is niet goed. Alle andere kent men niet en heeft geen naam nog herinnering in het geheugen. Het is dan bij voorbaat slecht of minderwaardig. Doe de test maar eens en je zult versteld staan wat er dan allemaal uitkomt.

Tja dat wou ik even kwijt. Zal mijn mening de volgende keer best niet meer ventileren want ik ben er een die niet weet waar de klepel hangt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## LJmalcolm

De reden dat chamsys vaak genoemd word is waarschijnlijk omdat je met een dongle van nog geen 100 euro de functies hebt van een tafel van 15000 euro.. 

Nou is chamsys niet het enige merk wat redelijk vaak genoemd wordt op dit forum :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Orbis

dat ding kan gewoon heel veel dingen dat een andere tafel niet kan of kan het eenvoudiger, handiger en sneller en betaalbaarder...ik zou niet weten waarom op een forum chamsys dan niet mag of kan aangeraden worden. het is gewoon een feit dat dit merk heel wat handige toepassingen heeft voor de dmx markt van vandaag.
aan andere merken om met iets straffer en even betaalbaar of goedkoper op de markt te komen, niemand die hen zal tegenhouden!

ik heb geen aandelen, ben al paar jaar zeer frequente gebruiker en zwaar fan..just my 2 cents

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

Voor de duidelijkheid, ik heb bij geen enkel merk aandelen... Beleggen in vastgoed heeft zich voor mij beter bewezen dan beleggen in aandelen... :-)


Ik postte mijn origineel bericht inderdaad, zoals Svartrose vermeld, omdat ik mij niet van de indruk kan ontdoen dat Chamsys gehyped wordt...

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ik postte mijn origineel bericht inderdaad, zoals Svartrose vermeld, omdat ik mij niet van de indruk kan ontdoen dat Chamsys gehyped wordt...



Als een fabrikant hun software gratis en voor niks op de website zet zodat klanten het uit kunnen proberen, en andere mensen hier zeggen "ga vooral een kijkje nemen, het kost je niks dus je kan je ook geen breuk vallen..." wordt dat dan gelijk als hypen gezien? Als voor iemand Chamsys zodanig goed werkt dat ie er over denkt een console te gaan kopen, mooi dan, zo niet, dan is het SHIFT-DELETE op de harddisk en is er niks verloren.

Ik zie nergens de indruk van merkengeilheid. Maar als er een pakket is wat (in beperkte vorm) gratis en voor niks te krijgen is, goed werkt in 9 van de 10 gevallen en er toevallig een "naampje" aan hangt, maakt toch niet uit?

----------


## Leks

hersenspinsel... schiet maar..


jongere technisch personeel heeft minder ervaring ( +/-13 tot +/- 20?)

doet dus kleiner en minder gebudgeteerde klussen

en hebben door hun generatie meer ict affiniteit

en komen zo op de oplossing van "desk on pc" , kan best veel, lekker goedkoop voor de klus, en ze kunnen toch al goed met een pc overweg

* volgens mij "schreeuwt" deze leeftijdsgroep ook wel wat meer; zowel op fora als in real life. En zijn ze als beginnende tech een beetje app. geil. dus schreeuwen veel over chamsys ( lijkt mij de beste on pc desk voor weinig geld)

en zo ook omgekeerd.

ouder -> grotere klus -> meer geld ->dure high end tafel -> genuanceerder, minder schreeuwerig, meer down to earth om t zo maar te zeggen.

is dat een idee?? :Cool: 

als t niks is zeg het ook maar hoor.

Leks

ps
ik heb ooit chamsys gedownload even gekeken, nooit gebruikt, geen dongle van wat dan ook in bezit. 
dus ik ben niet bevooroordeeld( wat een woord:s)

----------


## showband

ik zie trouwens minstens net zoveel sunlight en Das posts...

----------


## AJB

Omdat veel forumgebruikers als vraag stellen dat antwoorden ook moeten meedenken in gevalletjes "kutprijs eerste rang", is het logisch dat een product met goede prijs/kwaliteits verhouding vaak wordt genoemd.

Chamsys is een prima tafel voor een zeer schappelijke prijs. Voor 11000 euri een tafel met 4x dmx uit en de functionaliteit van een hog2/3: da's best prima. Daarnaast een aantal slimme functies en hardware matig een grote vooruitgang.

Mensen die licht doen op een PC hebben het vak niet begrepen of kampen met een echte budget uitdaging. PC's draaien op Windows, en voordat je daar een show aan gaat hangen moet je een serieuze carriere-move hard overwegen.

GrandMA 1 serie blijft op dit moment de meest stabiele tafel met de beste functies, maar het kost een vermogen. De MA2-range is nog een lachertje. 

Hog3 blijft leuk voor de liefhebber: inmiddels stabiel, alle functies die je nodig hebt: maar ook een ***svermogen.

Enige dat ik de weinig hoor als redelijke vergelijking met Chamsys is de ETC ion (niet te verwarren met eos, die weer in de hog3-range valt qua prijs). Want ook ETC biedt voor rond de 10000 euro een tafel aan met loads-of-faders, leuke functionaliteit en 4x dmx uitgang.

----------


## JeroenVDV

Jammer dat je de installatie-markt, de project-markt (klein tourtje, pure playback van voorgeprogrammeerde cues) en andere PROFESSIONELE toepassingen voor PC-sturingen even geheel over het hoofd ziet.

----------


## chippie

Jammer voor Wouter, maar er is weer iemand gestart met een topic Chamsys + Enttec......dus het is geen hype maar werkelijkheid.
Waarschijnlijk omdat AVO geen soft heeft die los staat van hun tafels?

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Jammer voor Wouter, maar er is weer iemand gestart met een topic Chamsys + Enttec......dus het is geen hype maar werkelijkheid.



Als iets (bijna) gratis is en veel kan, wordt het al snel populair. Logisch. Echter geef ik de OP wel gelijk dat er HEEL vaak zonder werkelijk enig idee van het project/de toepassing van een vraagsteller geroepen wordt "CHAMSYS!" terwijl degene die dat blaat werkelijk geen enkel besef heeft van wat er nog meer te krijgen is op de markt - dat vaak veel beter werkt voor de vraagsteller!!

Goed voorbeeld is het Matrix-verhaal. Als ik een niet-lichtoperator een matrix wil laten instellen/programmeren (komt steeds vaker voor in architainment) of bedienen ga ik hem dus GEEN Chamsys meegeven (want heel veel omslachtiger dan Chamsys wordt het niet in het leven). Voor puur een matrix pak ik een matrixsturing die daarop gemaakt is. Kost misschien meer, maar levert in gebruiksgemak veel meer op!

----------


## AJB

Hi Jeroen,

Ook voor de installatiemarkt en "kleine-tourtjes" kan ik niet geloven dat iemand zijn systeem wil toevertrouwen aan Windows. Dat is gewoon zeer onverstandig. Dat iemand een replay unit gebruikt vind ik dan logischer, zoals een MA Replay, een ETC Showstore of whatever. Shows draaien op Windows kan mijn goedkeuring nooit wegdragen.

Chamsys wordt soms overschreeuwd: het is geen GrandMA, geen Hog3 en geen ETC Eos. Maar wel een leuk ding voor z'n geld.

Nogmaals; al die kleine prul op USB mag wat mij betreft de prullenbak in.

----------


## chippie

Dus als ik de twee bovenstaande berichten goed lees, moet je echter een tafel hebben van een of ander merk die je minstens 10000 kost om mee te draaien in de wereld van licht en geluid.
Alle andere producties zijn dus volgens jullie prutsers ongeacht hun kapitaal en inzet. 
Ik mag er dus vanuit gaan dat je direkt aan zo'n dure tafel gezet zijn en huppa maak maar een show en jullie hebben die tafel dan ook nog gekocht met eigen centjes.
Het is niet mooi te zeggen dat andere minder kapitaalkrachtige LJ's niet hoeven te proberen om een plekje op deze aarde te veroveren.

Nu indien je meer een Linux of Mac verkiest ok. Maar ik mag je met pret melden dat deze systemen ook chrashen vorige week nog gezien en meegemaakt met Linux. 

Het systeem dat wij gebruiken draait helaas op windows xp en tot op heden geen chrash gehad. Ik zal maar dringend een carriere-move overwegen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Elk systeem heeft voor en nadelen. Een perfect systeem bestaat er niet.
Een perfect operating systeem evenmin. Laten we het dan nog niet hebben over de personen. (Joepie ik ben in ieder geval niet perfect.  :Smile: )

Besluit. 

Er zijn systemen die met USB werken, Freestyler, DMXcreator, Chamsys......goedkoper en deze hebben voor -en nadelen. Voor de minder gefortuneerde.

Heb je meer geld koop dan een AVO, grandMA, HOG of een Chamsys tafel.
Deze hebben ook voor -en nadelen. Voor de meer gefortuneerde.

----------


## Orbis

kijk het is heel simpel:
élke tafel crasht wel eens, ja ook een grandMA, wie het tegendeel beweert liegt.
ieder kiest gewoon wat voor hem/har het prettigste werkt en budgettair haalbaar is.
van de afgelopen 100 shows die ik deed waren er grof geschat:

40 op chamsys windows maxi wing
20 op chamsys mq100
15 op grandMA
10 op hog 3
10 op hog 2
5 op hog 1000

daarvan heb ik op
chamsys 2 crashes gehad
grandMA 1
hog 3 8
hog 2 geen, maar de helft van de knoppen werkten niet meer degelijk, tbeestje wordt oud
hog 1000 1

am i making myself clear enough?
windows, linux of mac heeft hier zeer weinig mee te maken, de software en rekencapaciteit die wij vragen van een systeem is peanuts, het gaat maar om wat bits en bytes, meer niet.

----------


## chippie

Dank u Orbis. Zoals u ook laat blijken nothing is perfect. En je hebt echt geen snelle processor nodig vandaar dat mijn systeem gewoon op een C3 VIA 12000MKII mini CAR-PC kan draaien zonder dat er ook maar een ander programma loopt zonder crash tot nu toe maar wat niet is kan nog komen.

----------


## moderator

Hallo Chippie,

Wanneer je jullie vervangt door je dan heb je een punt...

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Hi Jeroen,
> Ook voor de installatiemarkt en "kleine-tourtjes" kan ik niet geloven dat iemand zijn systeem wil toevertrouwen aan Windows



Dan wordt het tijd dat je je geloof aanpast (danwel je oogkleppen afzet). Hoeveel ervaring heb jij nou daadwerkelijk in de installatie-markt?

----------


## chippie

> Hallo Chippie,
> 
> Wanneer je jullie vervangt door je dan heb je een punt...



Bij deze veranderd moderator. Joeppie ik heb een punt.  :Big Grin: 
Bye the way ik was al bezig met licht en geluid in 1980....waarschijnlijk weer een punt.  :Big Grin:  
Merken waren toen Dalton-Ever-Electro Voice-Cerwin Vega-Power-Altec-Rodec-Technics etc.

----------


## showband

als klein bier gebruikers (4x colorchanger, 4x MH, 4x 4bar) zijn we erg blij met een PC sturing. 

-cheap en cheerful
-standalone-geheugen voor testen tijdens opbouw.
-backup. botex DMX recorder met 4 shows erin dus niet bang voor een crash.

De FOH tafel staat al niet eens in de zaal. Een lichttafel huren voor de prijs van een dB-frontset voor bruiloften en partijengebruik.... Dan ben ik maar een prutser.

----------


## Wouter Verlinden

> Jammer voor Wouter, maar er is weer iemand gestart met een topic Chamsys + Enttec......dus het is geen hype maar werkelijkheid.
> Waarschijnlijk omdat AVO geen soft heeft die los staat van hun tafels?



Waarom is dit jammer voor mij? (aangezien ik toch nergens aandelen heb)
Zoals eerder gezegd heb ik niets tegen de Chamsys tafel zelf, noch tegen het merk, noch tegen de gebruikers....
Ik stelde mij enkel vragen bij het "hypen", niet bij het product zelf.

Ik snap ook niet waarom hier direct een ander merk (Avolites in dit geval) moet afgebroken worden. Deze topic ging toch over het "hypen" van Chamsys, niet over andere tafels dacht ik...


Greetz,

Wouter

----------


## moderator

Ben wel klaar met de aandacht voor het hypen...mocht je aanvullende meningen willen ventileren, mail me even, voorlopig een hangslot wegens: klaar mee

----------

